
Public project launch after YC Startup School - iwitaly
https://adapty.io
======
iwitaly
Hey!

We graduated from YCSS this Spring. What I personally like is a sobering look
at your own progress and video lectures.

Before Adapty we've developed a top-10 educational app in App Store and we
felt all pain of mobile in-app subscriptions and marketing that's why we
started developing Adapty internally — service for growing mobile apps with
subscriptions. Now we decided to make it a standalone product. What we needed
most and implemented in Adapty: * unit economics calculator * A/B tests for
paywalls * promo campaigns in push notifications

We believe b2b can be sexy and we make the product just like a b2c.

